# Beetle Bee-Gone trap sheets



## magnoliakathy (Oct 21, 2012)

The trap sheets we put in our hive are working. After one week, there were 15-20 beetles trapped on each sheet, that we just tossed on a burning brush pile and replace with new ones. Yes, there were 2-4 bees on each sheet, but that was expected. The bees chew the sheets up and the fibers trap the SHB. We got ours from Bee Weaver in Navasota Texas, online.


----------

